# The last time it'll look like this!



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

My rebuilt Francino classic and Super Jolly setup at work. Have just taken the side panels off the classic as they will be redone to match the royal I'm refurbing, then the sj will be going...

So its the end of the road for this setup as it is now - so thought I'd post a status quo picture!


----------



## salty dog (Jun 6, 2015)

Now there's a shame! Not everyone I know has a beans hopper that matches their coffee cups. Maybe when you get the Royal up and running you will have a set of glass cups to match the clear of the new hopper so that Mazzer and Fracino match on two levels!!

Just joking - many folks will like this set up.

The new one should be brill.


----------

